# Arrow Rest



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Most likely...one of the flipper type rests and a plunger button, if like you say, targets only.
The drop away rests are PRIMARILY a release rest, with that said, there are a few in the finger forum that are shooting this style rest with some success...?
There are several full capture rests available, they intrigue me slightly, but being a barebow shooter if I can't see down the shaft they are of no use to me.
Otherwise, welcome to the coocoo factory, along with the other dinosaurs!:teeth::shade::darkbeer:


----------



## KYjim (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1333072&pagenumber=


Jim


----------



## KYjim (Nov 20, 2006)

This is a left hand rest but gives you an idea of one option

Jim


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Id go with the Cavalier Free Flight Micro Arrow Rest with a good plunger and take out the side plate. Set it up to pull the flipper in when you shoot.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Bo doodle for me


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Protuner brite sght wth Jesse mount and the hunter 3d target blade its just awsone easy to set up just pm Mike at britesite and ask him anything you want to know about this rest.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Drop Away for me. They are a little less forgiving than a "standard type" finger rest, but the wind can't blow the arrow off at full draw. Otherwise The Cavalier Free Flyte with a Master Loc Plunger is a very good setup. Shot this for a number of years before switching.


----------



## Whitetiger777 (Nov 13, 2010)

Some many different rests and styles...This must be why i stuck to traditional for so long.


----------



## Whitetiger777 (Nov 13, 2010)

I found this page and found it informative. I thought I'd share it invade there is any other compound converts that come across this page

http://www.huntersfriend.com/Arrow-Rests/arrow-rests.htm


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

I use the old Golden Key Futura Medallion rest.
It is a flipper style with berger button. It comes with 2 types of steel wires. One for target, which is a straight wire. Second one has a V type bump on the end to hold the arrow on better for hunting or if your arrow has a tendacy of falling off the spring.
I have an extra right handed rest if you are interested.
I use this rest from tiny carbon arrows all the way up to 2512's.
I hope this helps.
Myya


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i have a cheapie cartel magnetic flipper rest(similar to a cavalier) with a borrowed cavalier plunger after my cheapie plunger eventually burred after shooting probably thousands of arrows. this set up has worked well for me as a beginner and as a barebow shooter. never had problems with arrows falling off the straight wire rest in 3d. i am about buy a cavalier free flyte rest and cavalier plunger now that i have changed bows. not sure if the free flyte elite or micro elite is worth the extra $$ or not. i have seen barebowers win national titles shooting off rusty springs though.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Minnie3 if you are shooting a mystic try a protuner with a jesse mount and the 3d target hunter blade you will absolutely love it using these on scepters 4 but my sons wife shoots mystic with jesse mt and 3d hunter target blade and really loves it .


----------



## Whitetiger777 (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I'm going to go withh the bodoodle


----------

